# Specktra Updates!  We can now use Hashtags!



## Dawn (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello! 

The Specktra Team has been hard at work, trying to bring back as many of the old features as possible, as well as adding some new ones, while still working on fixing any previous issues.

We have recently implemented the use of Hashtags, so please make sure and tag brands, collections, etc. in your posts.
You may also subscribe to specific Hashtags. Here is a direct link to that option: https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=profile&action=hashsubscription

Anyone with a Paid Subscription will now notice they have a badge. If anyone feels they are missing theirs, please feel free to PM me with any questions.

We have added a spot within the Clearance Bin, where you can leave trader feedback.

Stay tuned! There is a very popular "old feature" that is going to be back very soon! It is something you've all really missed!

Thanks for your patience while we work through all of this!
Dawn


----------

